# Spurs NBA 2k7 Ratings



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Statistics seem to be correct.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think Tony should be rated a bit higher, but overall pretty good.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> I think Tony should be rated a bit higher, but overall pretty good.


Ditto. Same for Manu too.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Nah, I think Manu's rating is around close to what it is. Maybe a tad bit higher but nothing more than an 87.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> Nah, I think Manu's rating is around close to what it is. Maybe a tad bit higher but nothing more than an 87.


I'm thinkin about

Manu: 87/88
Tony: 85


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I thinik Tony is better than Manu, so I'd probably leave Manu the same and put Tony at an 87.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> I thinik Tony is better than Manu, so I'd probably leave Manu the same and put Tony at an 87.


You, my friend, need to watch more spurs games.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I thinik Tony is better than Manu, so I'd probably leave Manu the same and put Tony at an 87.


 manu when healthy has a better overall game than tony. he scores almost just as effectively, can be used as a spot up shooter, is a better playmaker, and defender


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Remember guys, I watched Manu during the Mavs series, he was clutch some times but it looked to me as if Tony was better, but I'm probably wrong, I'll watch more regular season Spurs games this season...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Remember guys, I watched Manu during the Mavs series, he was clutch some times but it looked to me as if Tony was better, but I'm probably wrong, I'll watch more regular season Spurs games this season...


 manu spent a lot of time injured last season and never really found a rhythm in the offense.

i also think with finley on the team and tony really stepping up his scoring and duncan still being duncan, manu saw less of a reason to score and seemed a lot more passive on offense. he is capable of doing more on the court than tony though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> Remember guys, *I watched Manu during the Mavs series*, he was clutch some times but it looked to me as if Tony was better, but I'm probably wrong, I'll watch more regular season Spurs games this season...


My point exactly. You hardly watched Manu last season. Not to mention he was playing with an injury.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Where is Jackie Butler?


----------

